# إعراب لتمتطوا من



## Interprete

عندي سؤال عن جملة قرأتها في بداية كتاب رحلات ابن بطوطة وقد سألت نفس السؤال في قسم آخر من الموقع لكن لم أتلق سوى جواب واحد وحتى الآن لست متأكدا أني فهمت الموضوع

الجملة مثل ما يلي وفاعلها ألله

وفَجَّرَ البحرين عذبًا فراتًا، ومِلْحًا أجاجًا، وأَكْمَلَ على خَلْقِه الإنعام؛ بتذليل مطايا الأنعام، وتسخير المنشآت كالأعلام؛ *لتمتطوا من صهوة القفر ومَتْن البحر إثباجًا*

سؤالي: ما هو فاعل فعل تمتطوا وأين المفعول به؟ وما وظيفة حرف من؟

وشكرا​


----------



## Mejeed

اللام: لام التعليل الناصبة.
تمتطوا: فعل مضارع منصوب بلام التعليل، وعلامة نصبه حذف النون لأنه من الأفعال الخمسة.
الواو: واو الجماعة، ضمير متصل مبني على السكون في محل رفع فاعل.
من: حرف جر يفيد البيان.
صهوة: اسم مجرور بحرف الجر، وشبه الجملة (من صهوة)  متعلق ب (اثباجا)، وهو مضاف.
القفر: مضاف إليه مجرور بالإضافة
الواو: حرف عطف
متن: معطوف على صهوة، مجرور بالعطف، وهو مضاف.
البحر: مضاف إليه مجرور بالإضافة.
اثباجا: مفعول به منصوب.


----------



## Interprete

شكرا
يعني تركيب أوضح لهذه الجملة قد يكون: لتمتطوا أثباجا من صهوة القفر ومتن البحر؟
بما ان أثباجا مفعول به متعلق بفعل تمتطوا حسب ما فهمت؟
شكرا


----------



## Mejeed

الشكر لله تعالى. 
نعم، يجوز التقديم والتأخير.


----------

